# Afternoon out with new camera....



## WereBo (Apr 5, 2008)

We had a beautiful sunshine with temperatures in double figures today, so when I went shopping at my local shopping centre (Surrey Quays), I took my camera along with me (at last :grin

Just alongside the centre is what was one of the old S London docks, and is now a nice big lake called 'Canada Water' - The whole area has kept the old dock-names....

All these pics are completely untouched, apart from upping the resolution from 72DPI to 96DPI and resized. The camera was set to 'Auto', leaving me free to play with just the zoom (18x) and generally get the 'feel' of using it comfortably.....

This is the lake (widest angle) - The other half is very boring to look at :wink:....











If you look along the left-hand edge of the water, you can see a tiny grey 'blob', just by the sunlit reed-beds - 18x zoom....











If you look a little further along, you can just see an open-sided roofed structure - These shots are taken from there....





























At the far end of the lake, you might see a strange statue-like thingy, just under the overhang of the odd-looking building being built. I couldn't get round far enough cos it's boarded off temporarily, but I managed to get this shot, through the overgrowth - The statue is dedicated to the dockers who used to work there years ago, when it was a thriving industry....











I gotta admit, it's a beautiful camera to use - Comfy to hold and, now I'm getting used to it properly, all the required buttons are just where they need to be :laugh:


----------



## Done_Fishin (Oct 10, 2006)

I can see you getting out and about a lot more often now .. really nice photo's and love the clarity .. nice to see someone grabbing shots in daylight too :laugh:

Keep up the good work .. lets see some more.


----------



## WereBo (Apr 5, 2008)

I was hoping to get some more pics today, but I had to wait for the heating engineer to come and mend the boiler yet again! He didn't have the right gear to mend it, so he's back again tomorrow, though he promised 1st thing in the morning, leaving me the afternoon free to wander along the Thames :grin:

Meanwhile, more of the lake....





































It's a pity the lens doesn't have a screw-mount for filters, I could really use a polarising one for these but, then again, the reflection adds a nice effect....

Once I finished at Canada-Water, I drove round to 'Lavender Pond Nature Reserve', one of three nature-sites I used to work for (approx 1/2-mile from Canada Water).....

The 'Office'..... :grin:





































The building in #3 was a pump-house, keeping the docks full even at low-tides (It's now a dockland-museum, but it was closed) - Even this far up-river, the Thames nearly empties twice a day. It was getting close to dusk, by the time I got there, but the sun highlights the reeds rather nicely.


Apologies to Donald for breaking the '5-shot per post maximum' rule - Mea culpa :grin:


----------



## Done_Fishin (Oct 10, 2006)

Pop into my other thread and borrow my dice .. :laugh:

again a nice days shooting .. getting out & about with your camera will keep you fit and active .. and if you want to borrow a bike .. just pop over :smile:


----------



## WereBo (Apr 5, 2008)

Unfortunately, it was while I was working at the nature-reserve's main office that I got mashed off my cycle, the damage to my left knee and ankle meant that I can't cycle any more, plus nowadays, I don't think I've got the nerve any more, with the idiots on the road - 40+ years of cycling ended in 1 second, thanks to an idiot in a car :sigh:

Then again, the compensation bought me a nice van, my 1st PC, a new wardrobe for Mrs WereBo and myself and a damn good Christmas, as well as a sizeable amount in the bank :grin:


----------



## Done_Fishin (Oct 10, 2006)

When you can't bike it, hike it!! i take t that you can walk or hobble and the more that you do the healthier you'll feel .. 

Sorry that you have suffered but it's an ill wind as they say .. 

just keep on getting out there and photographing history !


----------



## zuluclayman (Dec 16, 2005)

love the second shot of the first batch (ducks) WereBo, as DF says clarity is great - P&S cameras are really coming along these days in terms of quality of image :grin:


----------



## WereBo (Apr 5, 2008)

@ DF - Nowadays, I tend to drive to near where I want to be, then walk it from there - That gives me a 'feel' for the area and a good dose of exercise too. I can walk on pavements OK, but after a couple of hours, my leg feels tired and achy, whereas I can walk on grass and tussocky fields all day, with no problems :grin:

Just out of curiosity, I weighed the camera in it's padded case, along with a spare set of AAx4 batteries, the cable to connect to TV/USB and a spare SD card; it weighs in at 870g - My old Olympus Point-&-shoot was heavier than that, just on it's own! :laugh:

I'm hoping to get a good walk along the Thames soon when the weather's good for it (Rain predicted tomorrow and very overcast and grey for Friday), that's always good for photographing - I seem to remember seeing an ancient slipway mostly buried in mud, on the riverside. I could never find out whether it was from the ancient Royal Naval-Yards built by Henry VIII, or older than that. Archaeological evidence has shown there's been settlements here since the stone-age, it's the shallowest point on the Thames at low-tide, for crossing to the North side, for miles in either direction.


----------

